# 1/24 commercial racing back in TOLEDO!



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Website still under construction...but the store is OPEN:

http://www.wforaceway.com/

WFO raceway
4925 Jackman Rd (mirace mile ,store #11)
Toledo,Ohio
43613

1/24 drags and 1/24 8 lane road corse....possible HO track to be added..

Rentals are up and running..

first road corse racing class is PARMA 4" flexi nascar...weds and fridays

Will post more as it comes available.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Hours of operation?
How much is track time?
Are smelly tire dressings permitted?

I've still got my 1/24th scale stuff from like 13-15 years ago


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

twolff said:


> Hours of operation?
> How much is track time?
> Are smelly tire dressings permitted?
> 
> I've still got my 1/24th scale stuff from like 13-15 years ago


12:00pm to 10:00pm 7days (tentative)

With car and controller:

15min - $6
30min - $10
60min - $18

------

With your own car and controller:

15min - $4 
30min - $7
60min - $12

Tire dressings are permitted..check with owner for allowed substances..(dressing on site)

Store is litterally still being set up....Still working out drag rates and workng on the dragstrip...

Owner is planning a 1:1 car show with music for grand opening...


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I'll swing by it in the next couple weeks and check it out. I'd give a box stock or Womp class a go. I raced a little stock back then until some of the guys got way too serious and sucked all the fun out of it.


----------

